# Best quality dog treats?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Im currently potty training my 12 week old male yorkie. 
When he goes outside, I'd like to give him a treat as a reward.
I had beggin strips so I cut them up in tiny pieces, but he smelled it and walked away.
So I gave him a tiny piece of ham and he went NUTS!

He also went nuts when I started mixing in small amounts of his wellness CORE [with the food the fed him.
So I take it that he only likes high quality meaty stuff- and no treats like beggin strips, which are made of mostly corn. LOL smart pup!









I was looking at the Blue buffalo training treats. What high quality treats do you guys reccomend?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Blue is quality but we love ZUKES!


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

Have you tried hot dogs? You can cut them up into tiny pieces and a lot of dogs REALLY like them. Not really high quality in terms of health, but they might be worth looking into as high value treats.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

hotdogs aren't even good for humans ;-)


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Blue is quality but we love ZUKES!


That's exactly what I was going to suggest when I saw the thread title 

However, you can also just use kibble.. unless you free feed (which is really not a good idea) most dogs will be happy to get any kind of food reward - they're not super picky about it being something "special". For potty training I'd just use kibble.. other more focused training I'd use something the dogs would get a bit more motivated for.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Hot dogs are a simple easy treat. If you want to get really into it,I train my GSDs with baked beef liver in the oven,cut it in small pieces after its cooked. Watch out for the smell thou!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

TLC dog food and treats are great! That's what we feed our dogs, and the ingriedents are pretty good as far as dog foods go!  Their treats are just like biscuits really, they'd be pretty big a yorkie pup so I'd break them up as much as you can. You can only order them online though.
--
Zukes is an awesome brand for dog treats as well! I also favor Natures Champions (I believe that's what it's called)


----------



## speeddemonbk (Sep 30, 2012)

I make my dog's treats myself because with all these recalls of dog treats and stuff, I don't want them to get sick or die. Specifically because Kiara, a German Shep I used to babysit occasionally died from kidney failure due to one of those botched food incidents. They don't seem to notice they aren't store bought and I know exactly what they are eating.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, we ended up buying the blue buffalo treats but I found a recipe for homemade treats, made of one ingredient only. Were gonna make these once we run out of the Blue. http://www.dogtreatkitchen.com/chicken-jerky-dog-treats.html


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Tiny milkbones work for training. I use them when training my rats as well. Also I can't remember what they are called but there is an all organic dog/cat food store that has REAL natural meat that is treated a lot like jerky and can be cut into smaller pieces for training. My music teacher feeds them to her dog ChiChi and they actually give her lots of energy and keep her healthy for an older dog. I'll have to look them up now.


----------



## sincerelyanna (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi, OP.
I raise showdog Lhasa Apsos and if I don't make their treats at home, I give them Milo's Kitchen. 
As for daily food, I give blue buffalo.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Blaze loves hotdogs mixed with ham and turkey. Chokolatte likes gravy-laced dog treats and watermelon.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

sincerelyanna said:


> Hi, OP.
> I raise showdog Lhasa Apsos and if I don't make their treats at home, I give them Milo's Kitchen.
> As for daily food, I give blue buffalo.


Thank you. I do not trust that brand; their treats killed thousands of dogs.


----------



## sincerelyanna (Oct 5, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Thank you. I do not trust that brand; their treats killed thousands of dogs.


It is only the chicken that was recalled, due to some sort of chicken contamination in China.


----------



## speeddemonbk (Sep 30, 2012)

I stay away from any "jerky" chicken or turkey treats, because you figure they dehydrate them, not cook them. So there is always a chance the bacteria isn't completely destroyed, like in the case of 3 major brands. Milos Kitchen, Nestle Purina (Canyon Creek Ranch & Waggin' Train).

It's the same with people and chicken and turkey jerky, there is always a chance it'll make you really sick.


----------

